# Follow on from my cat thread....



## poiuytrewq (23 July 2018)

So after trying desperately to encourage mumma cat and baby to venture outside and them point blank refusing, last week as per my other thread she sadly disappeared. Last night kitty didnt come for his dinner and this morning didnt come for breakfast. The litter tray is clean so I pulled the spare bed out (his hiding place) and hes gone  
I think she must have come back for him. She did try the first few nights after she left but he just wouldnt go with her. 
I just hope they are together and that hes ok (shes hard as nails and lived rough for years so will cope) 
Ill continue to leave food outside and when the weather turns they will always be welcome back but Id say we are a cat less household again which after 18 months is a bit sad.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 July 2018)

at least they wont be cold at the moment and may come back if it starts raining and getting colder,,,,a bit sad for you after caring for them so well...


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 July 2018)

It is quite sad but they were never really "ours" I always gave them the option to go, they just never wanted too. I'm not sure what changed. I suspect its the amount of birds we had this year nesting by the upstairs windows!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 July 2018)

Maybe its just the really hot weather. My loving ginger cat who is normally a mummys boy is barely around at the moment. He turns up periodically for food but then hes off again. Both of them are out hunting a lot. In the winter theyre around most of the time.


----------



## Mule (24 July 2018)

If I know stray cats (which I do, because I keep attracting them), they'll be back. But, because they're cats, it will be on their terms. In other words they'll come back when they need food or shelter.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 July 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Maybe it&#8217;s just the really hot weather. My loving ginger cat who is normally a mummy&#8217;s boy is barely around at the moment. He turns up periodically for food but then he&#8217;s off again. Both of them are out hunting a lot. In the winter they&#8217;re around most of the time.
		
Click to expand...

My Daisy is out loads at the mo.  She periodically shows her face to make sure I'm still here, has a bite to eat and then ******* off again for hours on end.  She does come back at bedtime though.

Like the others have said, they will undoubtedly be back when the weather turns or maybe before.  Sad for you though to not have their little furry faces around, and also not knowing how they are.  At least mum is being a good mum, I'm sure she's looking after baby and herself.  Hopefully you will see them soon!


----------



## Fiona (24 July 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			So after trying desperately to encourage mumma cat and baby to venture outside and them point blank refusing, last week as per my other thread she sadly disappeared. Last night kitty didn&#8217;t come for his dinner and this morning didn&#8217;t come for breakfast. The litter tray is clean so I pulled the spare bed out (his hiding place) and he&#8217;s gone  
I think she must have come back for him. She did try the first few nights after she left but he just wouldn&#8217;t go with her. 
I just hope they are together and that he&#8217;s ok (she&#8217;s hard as nails and lived rough for years so will cope) 
I&#8217;ll continue to leave food outside and when the weather turns they will always be welcome back but I&#8217;d say we are a cat less household again which after 18 months is a bit sad.
		
Click to expand...

Aww poor you 

I hope they come back when the weather gets cooler again x 

FIona


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 July 2018)

We saw the mother last night, sitting under the lorry outside. Ive put her food and water by the lorry in the hope she will find it. 
He didnt appear to be with her though. My worry is that he wont cope alone. We brought him inside at about 3 months so has never hunted or had to look after himself. My other worry is of course water.


----------



## Fiona (25 July 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			We saw the mother last night, sitting under the lorry outside. Ive put her food and water by the lorry in the hope she will find it. 
He didnt appear to be with her though. My worry is that he wont cope alone. We brought him inside at about 3 months so has never hunted or had to look after himself. My other worry is of course water.
		
Click to expand...

Any sightings today?  

Fiona


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 July 2018)

No, havent seen either. The younger since he left but not even the mother has been back. Ive still got food and water but am worried about them in this weather especially. 
I have visions of him under a hedge somewhere just too terryfied to move


----------

